# handle extension



## Dandy44 (Apr 29, 2019)

The push/pull handle of the slide valve of the grey water drain on my Mirage 5000 is difficult to reach and I am looking for a handle extension of 60 to 100 centimetres. Anyone know where I could get one?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Motorhome year 1953?????


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Dandy,

Welcome to our Forum, unfortunately I personally am not acquainted with your motorhome, however if you posted a picture showing the original handle, I'm sure someone will come up with a suggestion.

Drew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome to MHF

These gate valve handles have a 6mm thread so an extension could be made, I don't think you'll find one for sale.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...113662?hash=item441893c57e:g:iNUAAOSwEIJamvSx


----------

